# I can't believe I ate the whole thing!



## cholland (Feb 9, 2004)

I never thought too much about upgrading my wallstreet powerbook from a small 2GB to 40GB. I thought I had plenty before. Well now that partition trick so well known to create a clean working OSX is catching up with me. The limited partition that holds OSX wants every application downloaded on it. Now I am frequently trying to move and trash files to accomodate all the software in it's preferred location on the OSX partition. Has anyone experienced this problem too? What have you done to remedy the situation.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 9, 2004)

By limited partition, I guess you mean an 8 GB boot partition.
In my experience, the apps don't take up all the space, its your docs and user files (pictures, music, etc.)  It's a fairly simple process to set up your user folders on a different drive or partition. Just do a search here for 'move user folder' and you should find various techniques that can also work for a lot of apps. There are some exceptions where an app must be installed and used on the startup partition, but many can have soft links or simple aliases to actual locations. 
a hint to help save space - - download and run 'delocalizer'. You can find at versiontracker.  This will remove your foreign localization files. I have found that it will remove 6-800 MB from a fresh Jaguar install (lots of space on an 8 GB partition!) with no effect on viewing foreign language web sites, if you do that. Good Luck!


----------



## cholland (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Delta..
It's nice the a GB in my partition again!! I used the delocalizer and it worked great. I'd like to know more about transferring my user files to another partition. Without much Unix knowledge and fear of screwing up- I have just been manually targeting my word docs to a folder on my other partition and sent my Itunes file to direct to another partition. So my user file is pretty empty although I notice it gets used with many helper files and such which I dare not play around with moving on my own.

I learned from my PC days, If I don't know what it is, I don't dare move it.
That was a great tip! Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Randman (Feb 10, 2004)

Is it crucial that you partition? One way to avoid the problem.


----------



## cholland (Feb 10, 2004)

Well that's a good question. I would assume yes as per Apple's install instructions, Every Mac publication, and every Internet source indicated this step to avoid problems when you have OS9 on your system.

Anyway way to late to discuss that option. It's about 25GB too late for that.


----------



## cholland (Feb 13, 2004)

For example what would I do to change the storage location of my photo files to an area on a larger partitiion. I want to avoid files on my small boot partition.


----------



## chevy (Feb 22, 2004)

I don''t think partitionning is still needed. My old B&W has one 40 GB HD, the iMac has an internal 80GB and an external 160GB. No partition.


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 22, 2004)

chevy said:
			
		

> I don''t think partitionning is still needed. My old B&W has one 40 GB HD, the iMac has an internal 80GB and an external 160GB. No partition.



The original iMacs (trayloading models), the Beige G3 PowerMacs, and the PowerBook G3 Series (of which this G3 Wallstreet is one) all require that the drive be partitioned, with the first partition less than 8 GB, and OS X must be installed on that first partition. Your B&W G3, and newer iMacs do not need the partitioning


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Feb 22, 2004)

Cholland - I feel your pain, I have a biege G3 and I've experienced the same problem, I agree with Delta's suggestion, one method of relocating your home folder is through NetInfo, or if you want to do it an easier way you could make the users folder a symlink to your other partition, im not sure if that would cause any conflicts though.


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 22, 2004)

It _is_ possible and safe to move your Home folder to another drive/partition. Like was mentioned earlier, just search the forum, you should find something!


----------

